# summer movies losing money?



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

seem the news paper keeps going on how no one gos to the movies any more. lets see the price of seeing the films has gone up. gas has gone up. god forbid if you want to buy something to eat at the theater. and filmscome ou ton dvd as soon as 3 months later. could that all have something to do with it?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Personally, I think it has to do with the price of the ticket. They're up above $10 for crying out loud! Even the matinee is outrageously expensive nowadays. For the most part, I can wait for the DVD (like feldy said) three months later.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Agreed on all counts. I also believe that the film viewing audience has been burned so many times by what Hollywood touts to be a great movie and wasn't that no one wants to shell out the cash for preposterous ticket prices for fear that they will be burned yet again. Also IN MY OPINION most movies made these days just absolutely suck.


----------

